# Looking for Faggin Bikes aprox 1988



## lsthe3 (Jul 15, 2006)

I am trying to find a Faggin bike from the mid to late 80"s. It is a Italian framemaker. It had a fishnet red and white paint job with chrome stays and fork.

Does anyone know of these or has had one? I am dying to get one in my collection.


----------



## dannyg1 (Sep 26, 2005)

lsthe3 said:


> I am trying to find a Faggin bike from the mid to late 80"s. It is a Italian framemaker. It had a fishnet red and white paint job with chrome stays and fork.
> 
> Does anyone know of these or has had one? I am dying to get one in my collection.


I've got one in a 55 or 56cm hiding in the rafters. Will gladly sell it to you.

dannyg1 at mail dot com.........


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I know of a guy who just put '07 Centaur on one of those frames. Came out beautifully (too bad the pictures kinda suck):


----------



## JTC (Nov 4, 2004)

Not the mid 80s model your looking for, but interesting none the less....
http://cgi.ebay.com/NOS-Italian-Faggin-Road-Frameset-55cm-Beautiful_W0QQitemZ230230136424QQihZ013QQcategoryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kuma601 (Jan 22, 2004)

All nice looking frames. That NOS drool....I wish I was taller.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I remember liking those frames BITD. I also remember passing because something was lost in the Italian-to-English translation of the name. I asked myself how many times I'd have to say, "No, it's pronounced, "Fay-gene".

brewster


----------



## PaintIt (Aug 18, 2004)

have not seen one in quite some time. Here is one that I painted about 4 years ago for a customer. It was in real bad shape and sat at my should for 2 years before the customer decided to finish the project.


----------



## dannyg1 (Sep 26, 2005)

FYI:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=320528367349&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Anyone know the history of this builder? When did they stop production? The red frame has some beautiful chrome detait to it. Probably SLX tubing? I'll trade my Eddy Merckx for that same frame in my size 62cm!


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

High Gear said:


> When did they stop production?


I remember Excel had one frameset (SLX maybe) in their catalog for about a year in the early 90s. It looks like they're still building bikes...steel, Al and carbon. Here's a translated link to a German page (faggin.de) that appears current. - http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=de&u=http://www.faggin.de/&ei=wIToS5zhJITMsQONsvHtBw&sa=X&oi=translate&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CCAQ7gEwAA&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dfaggin.de%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26client%3Dfirefox-a%26hs%3DIpb%26rls%3


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*Still building...*

Just not exporting??? The million dollar question is if the marque was sold to new owners - like Rossin, Bottecchia, etc. Below link is in Italian

http://www.fagginbikes.com


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

*Good old Google translator*



takmanjapan said:


> Just not exporting??? The million dollar question is if the marque was sold to new owners - like Rossin, Bottecchia, etc. Below link is in Italian
> 
> http://www.fagginbikes.com


Since founded in 1945 in Udine Marcello Faggin its factory specialized in building frames, Faggin name in the cycling world has become a synonym of progress, strength and precision. 

Set goals and achieve them 

Company founder Marcellus Faggin, born in 1913, an exemplary figure among his passion for cycling. Since childhood, he followed one goal is to become a professional cyclist! In order to achieve his dream he Aalen in every spare minute. During a race that was held in Bergamo, finally had opportunity to practice their cycling skills. But now arose the question of how to participate in a competition away one hundred and eighty miles without a penny to have the least power to undertake the journey overnight. 

But Marcello for this incident did not represent any problem. What does his racing bike? Together with his team-mate respectively with 500 grams of rice and butter, the two began the arduous journey. Once in Bergamo, the two athletes were so sure of victory that the manager of a hostel let soften to the point of them staying on credit. Now had only one thing: victory in defeat. Marcello Faggin had a goal but instead she was able to achieve: and victorious and spoke to the manager of the hostel of account cards and his teammate. On the same day on an empty stomach, but with the cup in his hand and the dream of a career professional, both athletes went on their bicycles to take the way back to Padua.


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

i have a faggin for sale
check it out
http://sandiego.craigslist.org/ssd/bik/1755809957.html


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Has that been repainted?


----------



## brblue (Jan 28, 2003)

lsthe3 said:


> I am trying to find a Faggin bike from the mid to late 80"s. It is a Italian framemaker. It had a fishnet red and white paint job with chrome stays and fork.
> 
> Does anyone know of these or has had one? I am dying to get one in my collection.


I just see some on ebay every time..( just regular search for the name on german ebay)
http://sport.shop.ebay.de/Radsport-/9192/i.html?_nkw=faggin&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282

still trying to overlook the funny name though


----------



## warriorbikes (Feb 3, 2010)

no its the original paint
the original owner that i got it from removed the decals


----------



## tkunich (Jan 30, 2010)

If anyone is interested in an apparently new 62 cm Faggin - I have one for $1200.

Ritchey compact cranks and all the rest of the components are high end Shimano including the wheels.

I bought it for my collection but I have to move into a smaller place now. It's been on the hook since I bought it.


----------



## bluesjr (Jan 2, 2009)

I've got one also, that I'd like to trade for a hi-end folder, or a short (ie woman's) bianchi in celeste (does not need to be vintage). My Faggin is 60cm and is in good shape. 

This photo's shows it as a ss, but I can mount all the original campy GS components, if desired.


----------



## shankldu (Apr 28, 2011)

*Faggin*

Does anyone know if these are original components on this faggin


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Don't know--but they would be period correct--looks to be 7400 dura ace on a frame that dates from early '80s (because of the double water bottle attachments and the under stay rear cable routing)


----------



## uwaidye (Jun 11, 2009)

just got a 54 Faggin off ebay for 150. I'll post a pic one i get it


----------

